# Living In North West England And No Female Boarders...



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Have you been to the powderroom? home | powderroom.net :: the global snowboarding magazine & community for women It's more Europe oriented.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm having the exact same situation, but I live in Canada.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

reversedrecords said:


> I'm having the exact same situation, but I live in Canada.



Try Shred Betties: Women's Snowboarding Magazine Mostly North American women riders on the forum there.

I kinda like hanging out with guys. Guess I'm too used to hanging around with them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, that's the thing .. I've got a bunch of male friends, but i like to chill with everyone:thumbsup:


----------

